# [SOLVED] Kindle Fire connects to the internet...occassionally



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm posting this here because I originally had it in the General Topics forum before I saw I should put specific device questions here. Sorry 'bout that.

OK, so I got the Kindle Fire yesterday.

Spent _hours _trying to get it to successfully connect to the Wifi to register it, because it connected for me just fine at first....then disconnected and wouldn't connect again.

I had to adjust my router to just the right settings to allow it to connect. I was then able to connect to the Wifi for awhile and do some stuff on the store, until it disconnected me from everything and restarted saying it was doing an update.

Could connect to the router after that, but not internet.

Now, it connects to the internet, but then drops off after some period of time.

This can be fixed by turning off the wireless on the Kindle, rebooting the router, and turning the Kindle wireless back on. The whole time this is happening, internet is unaffected for the PS3 and PC connected to the router. The Kindle just....stops going to the internet through the router, when everything else doesn't notice a burp.

Is this device a piece of junk?


----------



## Kurticus (May 15, 2012)

Hmm that's an odd problem. I would go to your wireless networks on your kindle press and hold on your home network and select forget. Reboot the kindle then attempt to reconnect to your home network again.


----------



## Nico11 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Kindle Fire connects to the internet...occassionally*

Make sure the regions match for the wireless as well. My partners parents had a similar problem, region on the Kindle was set to USA, router to Europe.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Kindle Fire connects to the internet...occassionally*

Resetting the network on the Kindle does fix the problem, but again, only temporarily. Also a more complicated process than disabling the wireless, rebooting the modem/router combo, and turning the wireless back on.

Kindle's region is set to USA, did that on registering the device (after it connected the first time, no problem). Not 100% sure about the router, I will check that when I get home today.

I should point out this occurs regardless whether the firewall on the router is up or not. No MAC filtering is set on the router. The router is set to 802.11b/g, not n, and is broadcasting in channel 6. Security is WPA/PSK with TKIP, not AES. The update it did was probably to update to the most recent OS. Had my wife check the software version yesterday and it is the most current.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Kindle Fire connects to the internet...occassionally*

Solved the issue.

It was necessary to reset the router to factory default.

I disabled wireless on the Fire when I did so.

Testing, the Fire connected effortlessly to the router when it was on default settings.

I then subsequently changed one setting at a time to make the router as secure as possible. After each change I had to tell the Kindle to forget the network setup, turn wireless off, and turn it back on.

Using this rather slow and plodding method I've been able to get a persistent connection between the router and the Fire. Hasn't dropped off in the about 5 hours since I did that; also rebooting the Fire it connects directly to the Wifi.


----------

